# Prayer for Liver Transplant today



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Guys---

I just got a call from one of my Best Friends/Family--Morgan.

He is going to get a liver transplant today and as I type this I'm so happy for him and his family I am in tears.

This Man takes the world on his shoulders--One of the best Family Man I have ever had the pleasure to be around for years.

I am not a "Church Go'er" but we pray every day--me and my kids.

If anyone want's to send a request up to "THE MAN" today and put HIS ANGELS around Morgan I would be greatly thankful for the extra help!

swamp and crew!


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers for your friend, and where the doctors fall short, God makes up the difference.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Prayers sent buddy.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your friend, Morgan, and his family, as well as yourself. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Done deal best of luck to him


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for your buddy.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

prayers sent.....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

He's a lucky man for the opportunity to have one available for him. Prayers to Morgan and his family and friends.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent bud.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers up.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent for Morgan


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## alonzo1970 (Jun 1, 2013)

Prayers sent for Morgan.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

What a blessing for your friend and what a gift from a family that lost a loved one. Both families will be in our prayers.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

On the way.......


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 1, 2013)

*prayer*

prayers will be sent for morgan and his family and the team of doctors performing this critical procedure


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Praying!!!!! And by the way, God listens whether you go to church or not!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

You got it Swamp. Morgan is lucky to have you as a friend. Prayers for him and his family. God Bless. Prayers for the donor and family also.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers sent for everyone. He's blessed to have a friend like you!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> Prayers sent for everyone. He's blessed to have a friend like you!


 X2 - and prayers sent


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Prayers sent !*

Prayer sent !


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We want to thank everyone helping us here!

I hope to get a call today that all is well and his body has responded good accepting his new gift.

Gonna be a long day at work.......

swampus and crew.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for a seamless procedure & a swift recovery.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayer sent for Morgan


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I got a call and Morgan was recovering well and I will go see him asap!

Thank you folks for all the help here--He is a good Man.

swamp and crew


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

good deal!!!! hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Just saw this... I'm glad to hear he's through the surgery. Prayers are still needed for his body to accept the organ. May God Bless him with good recovery.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good deal, prayers!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great news. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Praying for a speedy recovery for Morgan.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL!!

Morgan is doing very good--Talked for a few hrs. yesterday in his room.

One thing he told me was.........................."Never hold a grudge"---and some real heart felt talk about talking with "THE BOSS" upstairs.

Love those around you at all times.

swamp


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Done.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

glad he is doing well


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

prayers out for Morgan!


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that everything is going well. Will keep him in our prayers that everything keeps going good.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Prayers sent*

On the way


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome that his body has accepted the new liver.prayers to the person that gave the liver
and friend 
sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------

